# Second shot at an interview



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

I had my first interview a little over a two years ago and had to reapply and got another interview tomorrow. I've been going to Community College, taking electrical classes.

Are my chances better than last time?

Any last second advice as to what they're actually looking for and how to present myself as such?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Join the Air Force, just in case the interview doesn't work out.


----------



## alca82 (Feb 3, 2008)

*ask questions*

After they finished interviewing me I spent just as much time interviewing them and show interest. That worked for me. Good luck!


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

What position are you interviewing for?


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

alca82 said:


> After they finished interviewing me I spent just as much time interviewing them and show interest. That worked for me. Good luck!


good advice. What kind of questions did you ask?


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> What position are you interviewing for?


Commercial inside electrical, telecommunications, or residential apprenticeship.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

wildleg said:


> Join the Air Force, just in case the interview doesn't work out.


I see what you did there.


----------



## alca82 (Feb 3, 2008)

How did it go?


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

alca82 said:


> How did it go?


Not to bad. A couple of the questions threw me off, I should have prepared a little better but I think I left a good impression.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I notice many young guys have a weak handshake. Kinda girly. 
Nothing impressed me more during an interview was a firm handshake and a great greeting. That first minute is IMO most important.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

I had some nerves going at first but after the first question I relaxed, and gave a firm hand shake. We will see.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

:thumbsup: any question that stood out?


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

M.A.R said:


> :thumbsup: any question that stood out?


No not really. I could have done better though if I had a second chance after looking at a few websites.


----------

